# Free Rang Rabbits?



## rabbitman (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 5 rabbits and they have to be moved because they are in the chicken coop. I was wondering if I could just place them all on the floor in my old chicken coop. It has a run so they will get plenty of exercise. Would this be a good idea? Thanks


----------



## tortoise (Mar 15, 2011)

You can, and you won't be the first.  However, they will probably become skittish and lose affectionate personalities.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 15, 2011)

Remember, rabbits can dig. They may stay put, or they might dig out; you never know.


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 16, 2011)

Rabbits are terratorial... Expect fur to fly !


----------



## rabbitman (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, I knew they were some what terratorial, and Bunnylady I am aware that they can dig, thats why I put them in my greenhouse with a floor LOL.


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 16, 2011)

There's a yahoo group that you can join, colony raising rabbits, that has some information. There's a section for it on the Rabbit Talk forum too, many folks on there raise their rabbits free range.


----------



## rabbitman (Mar 16, 2011)

How would I find that? I lkove Yahoo! it is my home page LOL.


----------



## tortoise (Mar 16, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Rabbits are terratorial... Expect fur to fly !


lol, that was my day.  I put my rabbits out in groups in good weather.  I tested my does.  They are all rather young.  Funny that the most people-affectionate one was being b*tchy.  And the very un-affectionate rabbits was all sweet and kissy-face with the others.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 16, 2011)

Rabbit Colony groups

Yahoo
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/colonyraisingrabbits/

Homesteading Today - ask about colonies and natural feeding
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/forumdisplay.php?f=14

Rabbit Talk
http://rabbittalk.com/rabbit-colonies-f12.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitman (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you Rabbitgeek that was very helpful. and yes tortoise fur will fly espically if you have French Angoras LOL.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 17, 2011)

DOH! I have an article on my website about rabbit colony keeping by Valerie Leonard!

http://rabbitgeek.com/articles/clny_valerie.html


I forgot. Here is the link.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't raised rabbits in a colony style per say, but I have weaned all of my babies, tattooed them, and put them all in a horse stall. It was about 12 babies plus three "teenaged" does who had grown up together. It was the cutest thing I'd ever seen! I put a poultry waterer in there and three huge crocks of pellets and hay in two spots, they loved it. The older does loved on the babies and everyone played and ran and jumped and were extremely happy. When 8 of the babies were sent off to be butchered, it sort of got mopey for a day, then everyone had to graduate to cages because my folks needed the stall. It was very fun while it lasted! I'll definately do it again when I get back into breeding.

Right now I have a Checkered Giant loose in my apartment, its not technically free range but she is running around and happy. I can't catch her though.


----------

